# /home (linux) und "Eigene Dateien(Windows) auf eine Partition legen



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde gerne Xp prof SP3 und Ubuntu 8.10 als dualboot installieren.
Mein Laptop hat eine 160 GB (156 GB nutzbar) platte.

Nun habe ich mir gedanken über die Aufteilung gemacht.
Dabei bin ich auf die Idee gekommen Ubuntu auf eine 20GB Partition zu installieren, windows auf eine 50GB Partition und die restlichen 86 GB auf eine ext3 partition zu legen auf der meine Eigenen Dateien gespeichert werden sollen.

ich möchte dann /home auf diese Partition legen und im Windows meine "Eigenen Dateien" auf diese Partition zeigen lassen. Um aus Windows auf eine ext3 partition zugreifen zu können habe ich ein Tool (lesen und schreiben kein Problem).

Meine Frage nun, ist diese Idee ratsam oder gibt es da bekannte Probleme?
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Februar 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> die restlichen 86 GB auf eine ext3 partition zu legen auf der meine Eigenen Dateien gespeichert werden sollen.
> [...]



An sich keine gute Idee. Die ext2/3 Treiber unter Windows machen nach meinen Erfahrungen immer Probleme. Diese reichen von Bluescreens bis zu Datenverlust.

Meine Empfehlung ist, dass du die Austauschpartition entweder in FAT32 oder NTFS formatierst. Sowohl mit FAT32, als auch mit NTFS (die ntfs-3g Treiber unter Linux) hast du vollen Lese- und Schreibzugriff auf die Partition.

Aber wenn du keine Dateien > 4 GB brauchst (ich glaube das ist die Grenze bei FAT32, könnte aber auch 2 GB sein), würde ich FAT32 nehmen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Max. Dateigrösse unter FAT32 ist 4GB.
Langt schonmal nicht um DVD's zu erstellen (von DVD DL ganz zu schweigen).

Ausserdem sollte bedacht werden dass Windows ab Windows 2000 nur bis 32GB formatieren kann.
Hier hilft nur ein Griff zu Win 95B/95C/98/98SE/ME (z.B. Startdiskette) oder Fremdanbietern.
Ansonsten liegt die Begrenzung bei 8TB.

"NTFS-3G" muss sich erstmal installieren lassen. 
Bei mir (Debian Etch) schlägt die Installation wegen unzähliger nicht erfüllbarer Abhängigkeiten fehl (die zu installierten Pakete sind älter als die bereits installierten).

"Ext2 IFS" war schon vor 10 Jahren nicht berauschend..... und wenn ich mir die aktuelle Versionsnummer ansehe, bezweifel ich dass sich daran gross was geändert hat.
Andererseits wird Vista und Windows 2008 (auch als 64bit) unterstützt.
Die Entwicklung scheint also aktuell weiter zu laufen. 

"EXT2IFS" steckt in den Kinderschuhen (Version 0.3)

"Ext2 File System Driver for Windows NT" NT4.x only (Version 0.01 (Beta) von 2002).

"Explore2fs" ist nur ein Dateibrowser und wird, zumindest nicht offiziell, nicht von Vista unterstützt (sagt eigentlich schon alles  ).

"Ext2Fsd" habe ich auch keine Erfahrungen, könnte aber interessant sein (Vista soll unterstützt werden).
Allerdings hat sich da schon seit 9 Monaten nichts mehr getan (was aber ja nicht viel zu sagen hat  ).

Wie auch immer, ich persönlich würde keine gemeinsame Partition für Systemverzeichnisse anlegen..... wenn was passiert, hast Du ein echtes Problem. 
Ich würde mir also eine gemeinsame reine Datenpartition anlegen.
FAT32 ist meiner Meinung nach völlig indiskutabel (4GB Dateigrösse).
Bleibt also nur Linux dazu zu bringen NTFS lesen/schreiben zu können (z.B. mit NTFS-3G) oder halt Windows dazu zu bringen ext2/3 zu lesen/schreiben.
Bei letzterem würde ich mir Ext2 IFS und Ext2Fsd mal genauer ansehen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit (als Datenspeicher) wäre ein Samba-Server.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## LSd (17. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe meine externe USB-Festplatte mit 250 gb unter Linux mit VFat formatiert und kann sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows auf diese ohne Einschränkungen zugreifen. 

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Februar 2009)

Wie Dr. Dau erwaehnt hat gibt es eine Einschraenkung der nicht unbedingt jeder mal begegnen muss, das Groessenlimit fuer Dateien.
Wer aber mal groessere Dateien an- oder ablegen will wird dieses Limit sicherlich als Einschraenkung auffassen.

Ich z.B. habe diverse Images von virtuellen Maschinen auf meiner Platte liegen, welche nicht selten um die 6-8 GB umfassen.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Februar 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wie Dr. Dau erwaehnt hat gibt es eine Einschraenkung der nicht unbedingt jeder mal begegnen muss, das Groessenlimit fuer Dateien.


Das Problem kann aber schneller auftauchen als man denkt.
Z.B. wenn man sich die neuste Linux Distribition als DVD Image runterläd. 

Auch Ubuntu gibt es als DVD Image (über den Sinn und Zweck kann man sich streiten  ).
Als i386er Version knapp 3,94GB gross..... über kurz oder lang könnte er also auch hier auf Probleme stossen.


----------



## Navy (17. Februar 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Auch Ubuntu gibt es als DVD Image (über den Sinn und Zweck kann man sich streiten  ).



Kann man das tatsächlich? Wer unterwegs schonmal kurzfristig ein Programm nebst Abhängigkeiten benötigte und nur mit GPRS-Softmodem ins Netz kommt, ist dankbar über dieses Image. Oder aber derjenige, der Linux auf n-verschiedenen Rechner installieren muss (bzw. darf), die aber jeweils über unterschiedliche System- und Plattenkonfigurationen verfügen und darüber hinaus nicht in der Lage ist ein lokales Repository zu erzeugen.... Fälle gibt es also genügend.


----------

